# Gauge cluster questions programming?



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Long story short. I bought a 2001 all road. It's IMMo 3. The guy gave me a perfect condition cluster also IMMo 3 with the car. 
Basically my understanding is that I can't use this cluster in my car without bringing it to the dealer to program the immobilizer and mileage? 

I have a vag com HEX can USB cable. Can I do anything with this cluster or am I better off just having the one that came with the car rebuilt ?


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

racin2redline said:


> Long story short. I bought a 2001 all road. It's IMMo 3. The guy gave me a perfect condition cluster also IMMo 3 with the car.
> Basically my understanding is that I can't use this cluster in my car without bringing it to the dealer to program the immobilizer and mileage?
> 
> I have a vag com HEX can USB cable. Can I do anything with this cluster or am I better off just having the one that came with the car rebuilt ?


APR has the immobo software, but you need to be able to read the cluster code from a working one first to copy it over. I think the dealer is your only solution without shipping it to someone.

http://www.goapr.com/support/immobilizer.html


----------

